# Shaq is annoying me now



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I know the guy feeds off his ego in order to perform... but he's just giving other guys, ie Yao, motivational quotes now..



> "Because I've done the most," O'Neal said. "I'm not worried about guys winning dunk contests and doing stuff like that. You still have to outdo the shogun to become the shogun. When I leave, it'll be because my time is up, not because someone is outplaying me or someone has done more than me. The only one who has even done close, and I don't really consider him a center, is Mr. (Tim) Duncan. Any other center, the things that they have done, I invented."


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Shaq invented the turnaround jumper?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Shaq invented made free throws?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

He makes them when they count. Except when he doesnt. Then its Popovic's fault


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Shaq invented making free throws?


No, he invented SUCKIMG at making free throws. He also invented SUCKING when staring in your own movies!

His legacy is like Jordan's. Jordan won with Pip, Shaq won with Kobe. Neither won without a bonafide star playing behind him. Olajuwon won his first championship with no other "Star" on the team. Shaq barely cracks the top 5 center list of all time. (Wilt, Dream, Russell, Jabbar, MAYBE Shaq)


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Shaq invented made free throws?


Shaq showed the importance of making free throws


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Shaq is like Artest. You can't take what he says seriously.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Trash talking..., hey, even Obama does that when he is doing sports related stuff.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

lol sounds more like a dig on dwight howard than yao


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

knickstorm said:


> lol sounds more like a dig on dwight howard than yao


It was a knock on Howard. But that means he completely disregarded Yao as a center with talent to compare to him. That's even worse.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Shaq invented playing half a season.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Shaq is a has-been. He once was something in the NBA, now hes been diminished to a old, slow, fat, overpaid role player.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

He's right though. Neither Yao or Dwight have even been to their conference finals' yet...they've got a long way to go to catch up with Shaq. He's just telling the media, who're crowning these guys, to recognize the predecessor.

All these other little side remarks are irrelevant to the point he was trying to make.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

hes right though, no other centre in the league atm has accomplished even a quarter of what Shaq has

you can even say Rasheed Wallace has accomplished more than Dwight, hes got a ring to show for at least


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

No his point was this sentence right here... 



> When I leave, it'll be because my time is up, not because someone is outplaying me or someone has done more than me.


I am sorry but head to head he can be outplayed. In fact head to head he has been outplayed. Can the majority of the league match up with him? No, but he isn't the end all be all anymore.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Great point HayesFan. Right on top of things as usual. Someone who follows Suns basketball should monitor his game play through out the season and document the number of times he actually gets outplayed by the opposing center. That would be interesting.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't really buy that. The only type of Center that's going to outplay him when he's on defense is a faceup guy who can put the ball on the floor and shoot. You're still not going to beat him posting up consistently.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Dre™ said:


> I don't really buy that. The only type of Center that's going to outplay him when he's on defense is a faceup guy who can put the ball on the floor and shoot. You're still not going to beat him posting up consistently.


yao does.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Dre™ said:


> He's right though. Neither Yao or Dwight have even been to their conference finals' yet...they've got a long way to go to catch up with Shaq. He's just telling the media, who're crowning these guys, to recognize the predecessor.
> 
> All these other little side remarks are irrelevant to the point he was trying to make.


The point he was trying to make is that he is still the best center in the league. Which isn't true.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Hakeem said:


> The point he was trying to make is that he *is still the best* center in the league. Which isn't true.


Actually no..


> "Because I've done the most," O'Neal said.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

"When I leave it'll be because my time is up, not because someone is outplaying me."

He was also claiming last season to still be the best center in the league.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

HayesFan said:


> No his point was this sentence right here...
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry but head to head he can be outplayed. In fact head to head he has been outplayed. Can the majority of the league match up with him? No, but he isn't the end all be all anymore.


He never said he can't be outplayed, he said him leaving (when he does) won't be because of it.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> He never said he can't be outplayed, he said him leaving (when he does) won't be because of it.


Two possible interpretations of that line:

1) "Being outplayed won't make me leave. I'll leave just because I feel like it."
or
2) "When I leave, it won't be that I'm being outplayed. It'll just be because I feel like it."

Knowing Shaq, it's almost certainly #2.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

You guys are misreading it..He says he is the best because of his career resume, NOT his play right now.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

DaRizzle said:


> You guys are misreading it..He says he is the best because of his career resume, NOT his play right now.


Shaq has used that exact logic in the past in claiming to be the best center in the league. 
eg "I'm the best center in the league because I'm the only one who has won four titles," is a typical Shaq statement.

The man is not known for being reasonable. Remember when he said Bill Walton should not criticize him because he was not as good a player? And when he said that nothing Yao Ming does will impress him, as any 7'6" guy should be able to dominate?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^oh dont get me wrong, I still think Shaq is an ***...But that doesnt mean we should misinterpret what he says


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Shaq invented being an Asian freak with a head the size of a small automobile?


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> You guys are misreading it..He says he is the best because of his career resume, NOT his play right now.


I just really have a hard time with guys who make statements like this. Again I say Yes, you won several NBA championships but, you did that with another All-Star player on your team and perhaps one of the top 10 greatest players of all time.

I am going to look at the career stats for both him, Hakeem, and Ewing to see how he really measures up.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

^ Shaq is the best of the bunch statistically. Defense is what separates Olajuwon from him. That doesn't really show up in the stats, however.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Shaq's stats will come down. Like Hakeem's did at the end of his career. But Shaq, is up there statistically. The 5 best centres are in no obvious order: Hakeem Shaq Kareem Wilt Russell.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Hakeem Shaq Kareem Wilt Russell


Good List. If I ranked them:


Russell - Talk to the rings. Hard to argue.
Wilt - During his era he was dominant. A bit torn between him and Olajuwon.
Hakeem - Big difference between him and the rest, he did it by himself mostly.
Kareem - Surrounded by talent but still a great center.
Shaq - If you weren't dominant at 7'1/365 lbs then that's a problem. You could interchange him and Kareem. Both surrounded by talent.

Again, you can argue Hakeem at 2, Wilt at 3 and Shaq at 4 and Kareem at 5. One thing is for sure, Shaq speaks as if he is the greatest center of all time but I suspect that experts would argue different.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Shaq invented being an Asian freak with a head the size of a small automobile?


Not all star athletes can be pretty boy quarterbacks like you peyton


----------

